# Trading Standards



## Nick16 (13 May 2016)

Hi all, 

Ive been having alot of problems with a well known aquatic retailer, as i have ordered a tank and cabinet only to be promised many different delivery dates and that i will be contacted and nothing has ever materialised. 

I have retained all messages i have exchanged with the company. They are hopeless at answering their phone and never return emails. The best way ive contacted them is twitter DM but even that is patchy. 

I havent yet asked for my money back as i would like some advice. 
I wish to report the company but whats the best way to approach? Trading standards? 

My money was taken the moment i paid (paypal) and no goods have been recieved. Im confident i can get my money back, but i want to escalate it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## PARAGUAY (13 May 2016)

At the very least Trading Standards can give advice and advise if they won't necessary initially get involved.CAB can advise what to do next and would probably get involved initially. Consumer law tightened up in 2014 to help consumers.Its not helping get your goods in the meantime though so a reg letter or email to the CEO of the company and tell them your a member of the Ukaps forum and can openly not recommend the company unless they resolve this.Later you may may claim for the stress caused but concentrate on getting the goods or money back firstly. Good luck with it.Sunday papers also have consumer journalists what you can email they take on any company and win before it escalates,hope this helps Nick


----------



## Julian (13 May 2016)

Speak to Paypal first of all.

What's the name of the company? You do them no favours by protecting them. Have a rant about it on twitter, see how quickly they respond after that.


----------



## Nick16 (14 May 2016)

The problem is that i would still like the goods as they are the only people that seem to sell what i want. 
I sent an email to their CEO last night stating the issues i have had (a timeline of problems) and what i would like to be clarified. 

I will give them a couple of working days to reply. Hopefullt someone at the top might have more brains to realise they have a problem here than some dopey customer service advisor.


----------



## Eduard18 (14 May 2016)

Do as Julian said; contact Paypal  ASAP ! They will step in for you and sort you out - I know it  because I tested it myself; and I think that a refund is the best option here; imagine what if there is a problem with a leakage in the tank or a broken cabinet ? what will you do then? If they are unable to deliver the ordered goods do you think they will provide assistance? I don't think so ; my advice: take the money and order elsewhere, even if it's more expensive; a low price isn't everything 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nick16 (17 May 2016)

Hi guys

A little update. 

After emailing the CEO and having no reply to that, i submitted all the evidence to paypal asking for a refund and opened a case. 
Today i have received a full refund but the seller did not add any notes to the case. (Typical, getting a word out of them is nye on impossible)

So its good news in the fact im not out of pocket so i will take my trade elseware. 
I probably should have googled the reviews of the company first.

Ladies and Gentlemen, please avoid Seapets at all costs.


----------



## alto (17 May 2016)

Shame it came to this but glad you were able to get cash back


----------



## Derek113 (8 Jun 2016)

Glad it got sorted. Seapets are useless.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jun 2016)

Remember you have a limited time to escalate through paypal (40 days I think) then they might not deal with the claim.


----------

